# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Wanted Braula microscope slide

## EK.Bee

Anyone have a microscope slide of a Braula fly/louse they'd consider selling?
Please pm me if you have Thanks

----------


## Jon

Ruary Rudd might be your best bet if you PM him. He could certainly point you in the right direction.

----------


## EK.Bee

Thanks

----------


## Kate Atchley

Did you succeed? Could look out for some Braula for you and try to make a slide.

----------

